# Color Discrimination/ MOS Smartbook



## JPLEBLANC (Jan 4, 2016)

I recently went to MEPS and completed my physical. I failed the PIP and Falant color test but was able to pass the red/green discrimination test. There are many MOS's that only require you to distinguish between red and green but my recruiter claims that because I failed the PIP test horribly the red/green test doesn't count, I believe this to be a lie. She gave me a list of jobs
13B
31E
88M
According to the the most recent MOS Smartbook I could find, updated 8/10/2008, all of the jobs she said I could do require red/green discrimination, which the recruiter claims I can't do. I think that the job I'm looking for, 11X, is not available right now and she wants me to sign up this week. 

Can anyone give me any insight on this?

Does anyone have the most updated version of the MOS Smartbook they could email me?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd pass on those jobs.
Go see a Guard Recruiter if you have to.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 4, 2016)

I do not know Army standards and MOS's.  I will say in the Navy I failed the shit out of the Ishihara (i.e., PIP) and was marginal on the FALANT, and I still had a butt-load of options.  Agree with DA SOWT; seek other recruiters.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah all those jobs suck, if you want to be an 11 series, just hold out , go to another recruiter, or simply tell her to call you when 11x opens up. I wouldn't rush a damn thing, especially knowing you are going to be locked in for 3-4 years.


----------



## AWP (Jan 5, 2016)

That recruiter is looking to jumpstart her quarterly goals or benchmarks. Find one who isn't pressuring you.

Get an MOS in writing.


----------

